# LOTM - November 2019 (Thor865)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for November 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

November 2019 Nominations:

1) Thor865 - Lawn Journal









2) Pete1313 - Lawn Journal


3) 985arrowhead - 985arrowhead Lawn Journal









4) Stuofsci02 - Lawn Journal


5) Butter - Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Thor865 - Lawn Journal


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Let's make @Pete1313 the first two time winner - Lawn Journal


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh man @Pete1313 that is one fantastic lawn


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Go away @Pete1313 i need this 😂 jk jk


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Pete has the real stuff not that sissy cheater stuff. I vote pete


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Well it's time for the cool season guys to put some more W's in the ol basket! Good luck to all!!!

@Thor865 you got my vote brotha!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Pete has the real stuff not that sissy cheater stuff. I vote pete


Nooooooooooo 😭😭😭


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> Well it's time for the cool season guys to put some more W's in the ol basket! Good luck to all!!!
> 
> @Thor865 you got my vote brotha!


I'll need it against those triplex stripes. No fair! lol


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the transformation of @985arrowhead lawn is really cool to see.










985arrowhead Lawn Journal


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think the transformation of @985arrowhead lawn is really cool to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Finally the hard work is paying off!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I nominate @Stuofsci02. Long overdue for this. Lawn Journal


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11 thanks for the nomination!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! Decisions, decisions. These are all great nominees. I hate to say it, but it might come down to a coin toss, for me. I'll be culling through these journals, to help me with my vote. I really don't want to have to flip a coin. A lot of hard work by you fellas deserves better. Congrats to all nominees.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> I nominate @Thor865 - Lawn Journal


Thanks for the nom again ware! This prg outcome is 100% following what you did lol


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Harts Thanks for the nomination! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

The quality of turf and sqft to maintain for Stuofsci02 & pete1313 is inspiring.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Truly excellent candidates this month. I admire @Butter's lawn. I think he is doing great work. Check out the edging and stripes. Journal


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @social port 
It's an honor to be nominated but I really feel out gunned. There are some great lawns this month!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

@Thor865 has my vote


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bigdrumnc said:


> @Thor865 has my vote


Thanks!!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Oh man... We're all getting destroyed by a 4 week old cover crop... I need to rethink my #lawngoals.. It does look good


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Oh man... We're all getting destroyed by a 4 week old cover crop... I need to rethink my #lawngoals.. It does look good


 :lol: yeah, no love for hard work and patience. It does look good though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

My vote is for @butter. He's pretty near my area and has a beautiful lawn. I still like a lush longer cut grass


----------



## piotrkol (Oct 27, 2018)

Incredible entries, wow, really tough to decide who to vote for


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Thor saw the light and switched to cool season grass. Now, he's running away with LOTM. Great job on that lawn!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> Thor saw the light and switched to cool season grass. Now, he's running away with LOTM. Great job on that lawn!


Thanks! Sissy grass for the win!


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I am a KYB guy.
However Butter got my vote. I understand the wow factor on the short cut....but it never beats a nice 2.5-4 inch cut for me.
More color, more eye appeal. Butter is doing it with a old snapper, and conventional approaches. He has Great density, Great color.

Pete 1313...just an incredible lawn......great color. but the low cut just isnt my cup of tea.

I Have a golf course behind my back yard......and the novelty of low cut greens.......doesnt beat a nice thick lush deep green lawn....to me. yea, its a wow factor at first, but I just have no interest in that low cut.

no offense to the short cut crowd.

Congrads Butter.....you have done nice work. You should be Proud of your work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Thor865!


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ware said:


> Congrats @Thor865!


Don't know what to say but thank you to all y'all on here that have helped me along this journey. Couldn't of done it without any of you! It has definitely been a lot of work and I have learned so much and continue to do so daily. Congrats to everyone nominated this month! #SissyGrass for the win!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Another cool season grass win!! Nice Thor :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Congrats @Thor865


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats! @Thor865 Your lawn looks awesome! Good job!
Also, thanks to @Jfarm_13 and @JERSEY and the six other people that voted for me!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

We all share a affection for lawn care or we wouldn't be on here searching for the knowledge to always make it better.

Thanks, and I feel honored just to be nominated. Even though my journey began several years before joining the forum just last summer I feel like I have come such a long way in just a short time.

Congrats to the winner!

Maybe I will give the PRG a try next year.....


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats @Thor865 .. Thank you @Harts again for the nomination, as it is a great honor, and thanks to all those who vote to make LOTM possible!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Congrats @Thor865!!


----------

